# Music 1700 to 1800



## canyoudigit

Hello all,
I am a new kid on the block.If a new kid can have grey hair and a limp.I make my own compilations of music but decided at the beginning that I would only use music from 1700 to 1800.My rationale was to juxtapose the familiar and the unfamiliar.So you could have a Bach Cantata next to a piano sonata by Haydn.I love the different sonorities of music,I find that listening to a whole cd of string quartets isn't what I enjoy.No,the fine delight come from the rare piece next to the well known,along with the surprise of different sound.Please recommend music from this period.
.


----------



## Mandryka

Azzolino Bernardino della Ciaja


----------



## Alypius

canyoudigit, Welcome to the forum.

My personal listening is almost always the opposite of yours: I tend to immerse myself in a single composer and a single style. But here's a mix for you, mixing genre, instruments, and the familar/unfamiliar. For both baroque and classical periods, I tend to favor performances on authentic instruments, but I've mixed in a few with modern instruments:

1. Antonio Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in G minor ("Summer") 
Performance: Guiliano Carmignola / Venice Baroque Orchestra, _Vivaldi: Four Seasons_ (Sony, 1999).

2. Luigi Boccherini, Quintetto terzo, G. 415
Performance: Quatuor Mosaiques / Patrick Cohen, _Boccherini: Quintets, op. 56 & 57 _(Naive, 2002)

3. Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations, var. 1-6
Performance: Jeremy Denk, _J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations_ (Nonesuch, 2013)

4. Joseph Haydn: Piano Concerto in F, Hob. 18/3
Performance: Marc-Andre Hamelin / Violins du Roy, _Haydn: Piano Concertos_ (Hyperion, 2013)

5. Johann Sebastian Bach: Cello Suite #1 in G, BWV 1007
Performance: Stephen Isserlis, _Johann Sebastian Bach: Cello Suites_ (Hyperion, 2006)

6. Angelo Corelli: Concerto #3 in C minor
Performance: Ensemble 415, _Corelli: Concerti Grossi, op. 6_ (Harmonia mundi)

7. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony #40 
Performance: Charles Mackerras / Scottish Chamber Orchestra, _Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies 38-41_ (Linn, 2007)

8. Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonata #4 for violin and harpsichord, BWV 1017
Performance: Emlyn Ngai & Peter Watchorn, _Bach: Sonatas for Violin & Harpischord_ (Musica Omnia, 2006)

9. Georg Frideric Handel: Concerto Grosso #11 in A major, HWV 329
Performance: Arte dei Suonatori / Martin Gester, _Handel: Twelve Grand Concertos_ (12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6) (BIS, 2008)

10. Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Concerto for harpsichord #2 in D major
Performance: Andreas Staier / Freiburger Barockorchester, _Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Sei Concerti_ (Harmonia mundi, 2011)

11. Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto #3, BWV 1048
Performance: Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, _Bach: Brandenburgische Konzerte_ (Harmonia mundi, 2000)

12. Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik, Production #1
Performance: Musica Antiqua Köln, _Telemann: Tafelmusik_ (Archiv, 1989)

13 Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet, op. 18, no. 2
Performance: Takacs Quartet, _Beethoven: The Early String Quartets_ (Decca, 2004)


----------



## Vaneyes

Giuseppe Tartini (1692 - 1770), anything. :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

*Händel*: Dixit Dominus / Öhrwall (BIS) 



*Henri Desmarets*: De Profundis 




*Jean-Fery Rebel*: Les Elemens 



*C.P.E. Bach*: Sonata 17 / Pletnev (DG) 




*J.A. Benda*: Sonatas for piano / Piricone (Classico) 



*J.M. Kraus*: Symphony c-minor


----------



## Animato

In the middle of the 18th century you have the period which is called Roccoco, which is an amazing period in the history of music and art. Roccoco is not Baroque and not Classic. It is something special, a style often develloped at the court of rich dukes, queens and kings.

I recommend to listen to the concerti grossi of HAendel and to music composed by Jean-Philippe Rameau and Francois Couperin. I think you may like this music.


----------

